# Plastic totes for checked baggage



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone have any advice for using a plastic tote (like a Rubbermaid storage bin) for checked baggage on United or other airlines?
Recommendations about size of tote? Brand? Whether to duct tape it shut or not? Durability of the plastic during luggage handling?

Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

IndyMama said:


> Anyone have any advice for using a plastic tote (like a Rubbermaid storage bin) for checked baggage on United or other airlines?
> Recommendations about size of tote? Brand? Whether to duct tape it shut or not? Durability of the plastic during luggage handling?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Indy Mama
Over the years we have used a number of different items in our checked baggage, even those $2 red white and blue polypropylene bags.
They have all survived with minimal damage. Seeing those bins are flexible i would suggest you tape the lid closed to prevent it coming off in transit.
As additional security we usually put the contents in a large plastic garbage bag, so should the outer packaging give way, the contents dont spill out.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Awesome, thanks AussieSteve!


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Indy Mama
> Over the years we have used a number of different items in our checked baggage, even those $2 red white and blue polypropylene bags.
> They have all survived with minimal damage. Seeing those bins are flexible i would suggest you tape the lid closed to prevent it coming off in transit.
> As additional security we usually put the contents in a large plastic garbage bag, so should the outer packaging give way, the contents dont spill out.


Any views about buble wrapping the crockery, looking for options to pack safely, i couldnt get much ..stuck with this one..but no idea if it would be fine or not with immigration checks.can they doubt it?.
Coz in that case if i hd to unwrap them, that would be lot work for me..


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Tigerali said:


> Any views about buble wrapping the crockery, looking for options to pack safely, i couldnt get much ..stuck with this one..but no idea if it would be fine or not with immigration checks.can they doubt it?.
> Coz in that case if i hd to unwrap them, that would be lot work for me..


It depends on how your a shipping it, by air or sea. Unless it is sentimental or extremely valuable it is usually not cost effective to ship it by airfreight or as accompanied baggage. Customs and Quarantine usually xray luggage looking for suspect items, however they will not hesitate to make you unpack and unwrap everything if they are at all suspicious, so i have at times had the contents of all our suitcases spread over their examination benches.If you are shipping via sea freight ( container) then that is different, they are examined by xray and personal if need be at the port.
Either way your main concern is to protect it from the shock of a sudden drop. Bubble wrap is good but bulky, no problem for sea freight but a problem when space is at a premium.
I am not sure where you are from but dont forget electronic devices can be problematic, in Australia the electrical supply is 240 volts 50 hertz so check your appliances are compatible.


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> It depends on how your a shipping it, by air or sea. Unless it is sentimental or extremely valuable it is usually not cost effective to ship it by airfreight or as accompanied baggage. Customs and Quarantine usually xray luggage looking for suspect items, however they will not hesitate to make you unpack and unwrap everything if they are at all suspicious, so i have at times had the contents of all our suitcases spread over their examination benches.If you are shipping via sea freight ( container) then that is different, they are examined by xray and personal if need be at the port.
> Either way your main concern is to protect it from the shock of a sudden drop. Bubble wrap is good but bulky, no problem for sea freight but a problem when space is at a premium.
> I am not sure where you are from but dont forget electronic devices can be problematic, in Australia the electrical supply is 240 volts 50 hertz so check your appliances are compatible.


Yes Aussiesteve, that is the main concern m worrying about , ig they made me unwrap, it would be hard for me to pack all ovr again standing at airport

M flying from india to melbourne . Bulk is not issue, i can take 40 kg around.. N my total weight is 30 kg including the crockery .


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Tigerali said:


> Yes Aussiesteve, that is the main concern m worrying about , ig they made me unwrap, it would be hard for me to pack all ovr again standing at airport
> 
> M flying from india to melbourne . Bulk is not issue, i can take 40 kg around.. N my total weight is 30 kg including the crockery .


Well unfortunately if they decide they wish to inspect anything then you will have to unpack it at the airport. I have had it happen to me and despite them being required to assist no help was provided.
Good Luck!


----------

